# Stray Dog Saves the Day



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. -- The wandering 65-pound Pit Bull mix might have seemed menacing to some passerby, but one woman will always remember him as her "guardian angel."

The dog, which authorities think is lost and not a stray, successfully thwarted a robbery attack on a mother and her 2-year-old son, who were held at knifepoint Monday afternoon.

The Florida woman, who has been identified by authorities simply as "Angela," was leaving a playground with her toddler son in Port Charlotte when a man approached her in the parking lot with a knife and told her not to make any noise or sudden movements.

Angela didn't have to do either to protect herself and her child -- a dog mysteriously ran to the scene and charged the man, who quickly fled.

"I don't think the dog physically attacked the man, but he went at him and was showing signs of aggression, just baring his teeth and growling and barking. It was clear he was trying to defend this woman," Animal Control Lt. Brian Jones told Pet Pulse.

"I don't know what this man's intentions were, but it is very possible this dog saved her life."

The exceptional part of the story, Jones said, is that the dog had never met or even seen the people it quickly jumped to defend.

"You hear about family dogs protecting their owners, but this dog had nothing to do with this woman or her kid," Jones said. "He was like her guardian angel."

After the alleged thief ran away, Angela quickly placed her son, Jordan, in the car and tried to drive off. Before she could, though, the dog jumped into her backseat, waiting with her for the police and animal control officers to arrive at the scene.

The dog was transported to a local shelter and if his owners don't step forward within five days, Jones said, Angela and her family plan to adopt the savior she named "Angel."

Animal control officers and shelter workers believe Angel is lost, and not a stray, because of his good health, sturdy weight and mild temperament.

"It's funny, that someone's irresponsibility could have saved someone's life," Jones said of Angel's possible owners.

For Angela, it doesn't matter where the dog came from, just that he was there when she needed him most.

"I don't know what his [the thief's] intentions were -- I don't know why he did it, but I'm glad that -- we call him Angel -- I'm glad that Angel showed up because I don't know what would have happened," Angela told NBC2 News.

"It's funny, because we aren't a big place," he said of the Gulf Coast town. "And we can go for four or five months without the media contacting us about a story. It's been a busy week."

Officers from the responding county sheriff's office canvased the area and were unable to locate the suspect described as being in his 20s, tall and dark haired.

Tell us what you think about "Stray Dog Saves Woman, Child Held at Knifepoint" below. Share your favorite videos by clicking on the ZootooTV tab. Send us your story ideas by e-mailing us at [email protected] or by calling us at 877-777-4204.

Pet Pulse reporter Amy Lieberman and NBC-2.com contributed to this article.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2001)

Dogs are such very clever, sensible creatures, this one really knew/sensed, when someone needed his help at the time! Bless!


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

Awwwwww. What a precious animal!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

What a great story!! 
Good doggy


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, that was a cool story!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

That's a great story! How funny that the dog jumped into the backseat too!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope they get to adopt him.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

A picture: http://www.zootoo.com/petnews/straydogsaveswomanchildheldatk


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Great story, what a wonderful dog!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a happy face on Angel! I do hope they can adopt him.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

http://www.nbc-2.com/Articles/readarticle.asp?articleid=23159&z=3


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

The family he saved let him down.

Here is an update from the rescue who saved him:
http://www.midwestanimalrescue.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1038667


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*








Glad the rescue in MN is coming through for him. He sure is adorable! What a face!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

Some people REALLY SUCK!!! 

How could they?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

Probably not the best home for him. Let's hope a fabulous family steps up!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

How sad.







It sounds like he deserves a better family anyway!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

On the rescue's website, it says he's heartworm positive. That could have been a factor in the familiy not adopting him. They may not have been equipped or had the money to take care of a HW+ dog.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

A dog came out of nowhere and stopped a knife-wielding robber from accosting a mother and her young son on Monday afternoon.
(Pet Pulse Illustration by Tim Mattson)

PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. -- The wandering 65-pound Pit Bull mix might have seemed menacing to some passerby, but one woman will always remember him as her "guardian angel.
"

The dog, which authorities think is lost and not a stray, successfully thwarted a robbery attack on a mother and her 2-year-old son, who were held at knifepoint Monday afternoon.


The Florida woman, who has been identified by authorities simply as "Angela," was leaving a playground with her toddler son in Port Charlotte when a man approached her in the parking lot with a knife and told her not to make any noise or sudden movements.


Angela didn't have to do either to protect herself and her child -- a dog mysteriously ran to the scene and charged the man, who quickly fled.


"I don't think the dog physically attacked the man, but he went at him and was showing signs of aggression, just baring his teeth and growling and barking. It was clear he was trying to defend this woman," Animal Control Lt. Brian Jones told Pet Pulse.


"I don't know what this man's intentions were, but it is very possible this dog saved her life.
"

The exceptional part of the story, Jones said, is that the dog had never met or even seen the people it quickly jumped to defend.


"You hear about family dogs protecting their owners, but this dog had nothing to do with this woman or her kid," Jones said. "He was like her guardian angel.
"

After the alleged thief ran away, Angela quickly placed her son, Jordan, in the car and tried to drive off. Before she could, though, the dog jumped into her backseat, waiting with her for the police and animal control officers to arrive at the scene.


The dog was transported to a local shelter and if his owners don't step forward within five days, Jones said, Angela and her family plan to adopt the savior she named "Angel.
"

Animal control officers and shelter workers believe Angel is lost, and not a stray, because of his good health, sturdy weight and mild temperament.


"It's funny, that someone's irresponsibility could have saved someone's life," Jones said of Angel's possible owners.


For Angela, it doesn't matter where the dog came from, just that he was there when she needed him most.


"I don't know what his [the thief's] intentions were -- I don't know why he did it, but I'm glad that -- we call him Angel -- I'm glad that Angel showed up because I don't know what would have happened," Angela told NBC2 News.


For a small town with a population of 46,452, animal control officers were kept busy Monday afternoon. Jones says they department also responded to a report about a boa constrictor in a church parking lot.


The snake found its way into a car engine and was able to be removed without being harmed. It took three people to move the massive, seemingly random placed snake.


"It's funny, because we aren't a big place," he said of the Gulf Coast town. "And we can go for four or five months without the media contacting us about a story. It's been a busy week.
"

Officers from the responding county sheriff's office canvased the area and were unable to locate the suspect described as being in his 20s, tall and dark haired.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

This is AWESOME! I am so glad the family may adopt Angel. This could be just a neat happenstance or that dog's been set to a mission. How fantastic.

This is a pit bull story that needs to be posted EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

That's an amazing story. I've never heard of a dog protecting strangers before. 

It's so cute that he jumped in the backseat of her car too! He has to be somebody's family pet. I hope he gets to his family soon.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

Very cool. It's nice to read a positive story about such a misunderstood breed. Thanks Cindy!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

I almost hope the owners don't claim him.......


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

you don't know how he got out but i'm with you, i hope the family he saved keeps him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

there's Pit Bulls in the dog park that we go to. they're super friendly and very fast.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

this brings tears to my eyes, way to go for the pitt bull, I haven't met a mean one yet but I agree this needs to be heard it shows you it is not the breed but the owners, I am so glad they want to adopt him, like it is meant to be. What a great story


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

This was already posted

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=858511&page=1#Post858511


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

he jumped in the back seat!









that is an awesome story, pitt-bulls deserve a better reputation.

people need to understand that this breed is missunderstood and that people create monsters out of these dogs, there not born that way.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

I find it interesting that the family is getting flamed for making the decision not to adopt him. How many times have others been flamed for hastily making a decision to get an animal they are not prepared for and then are unable to properly keep?
I say thank God they made the decision not to adopt him if they knew they could not for whatever reason provde a good home for him.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

Guys, what if this family truly wasn't ready to have a dog? For whatever reason, they did not feel comfy having a dog and so now the dog is safe in rescue where Angel will get a GREAT home. We don't know why they couldn't keep him, but maybe this will be best for all parties.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Stray Pitbull saves child from Attacker*

As was mentioned in the other thread, the family has apparently decided not to adopt him. The family of course on the other thread got flamed.
He's gotten enough press I think they know they are not sending him to be put down- someone will adopt him. We as dog people maybe cannot understand how they could let him go to rescue and not adopt him after he clearly came to their rescue. Well, I think they made the right decision. How much worse would it have been if they, like SO many others, adopted an animal only to realize they could not care for it. He could have ended up that chained Pit bull in the back yard because after all, they OWED him something and how could they give him up? They could have realized he was beyond their capability- maybe they have time or money constraints that make owning a dog impossible. None of us know.
I think they realized they owed him the best chance at a good life and it wouldn't be with them.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

Absolutely true. But they could have gotten him into rescue without sending him to a kill pound.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

The family didn't send him to the shelter -AC took him there. I would think that was pretty much SOP when you don't know who the dog belongs to.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

Yes - but in some areas, the AC has the discretion to take the dog's information but to allow the finder to hold the dog for the predetermined period. It's important to remember that in some parts of Georgia, pit bulls never make it out of the pound because of their breed. This was an unusually lucky boy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*

What if the family rented and there was a no dog clause?
What if they rented and there was a no PB clause?
What if their insurance said no PB?

There are MANY valid reasons for not adopting the dog and it's not our place to judge others.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

If the story is accurate, Angela may have one of the best dogs on the planet.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Update: Stray Dog Saves the Day*



> Quote:There are MANY valid reasons for not adopting the dog and it's not our place to judge others.


Sure there are. But then you don't offer to take the dog and then withdraw your offer. What happens in cases like these is, everyone thinks the dog is covered - but it isn't. And the dog then slips through the cracks. And pays with his life. We see this often on the rescue boards. So there is a lesson to be learned here.


----------

